# Derby Police Station & Magistrates Court - May 2008



## crashmatt (May 18, 2008)

I'd been thinking about this for a while, and after the success The_Revolution and I enjoyed yesterday I decided it was time. Ashless, The_Revolution and myself headed over to the site and gained access. It took a while for us to find a way into the building, but in we went.

I can't find any history on this site. From what I can gather it appears that there used to be a police station in the Market Square. At some point the magistrates court was built and incorporated a small police station and cells. More recently (1960's ?) a large police station was built on the area next to the magistrates court, and later extended providing direct access between the two.

The Police Station

Corridor leading from the main staff entrance. As you can see, it was a nice sunny day 




Rec room, containing a stage and many Christmas decorations




The corridor linking the brick tower with the blue extension




Evidence tags were in evidence




Weighing scales in the kitchen




Key




Security Status




Witness Statement




There are a lot of beer bottles around here. I suspect there was quite a leaving party.
Beer bottles, with Ashless in the background.




Station steps




Evidence Room




Vehicle maintenance and examination area




Slightly unusual angle on the tyre changing machine




Skylight, into the pavement




Gauge 




The Batphone!




Floor plans




A fab electric box




Safe




Found randomly in one of the offices




These words are nectar to my kind...




View from the rooftops








Magistrates photos to follow


----------



## krela (May 18, 2008)

I've removed a photo containing personally identifiable information.


----------



## fezzyben (May 18, 2008)

nice explore mate. wish i could have come along


----------



## The_Revolution (May 18, 2008)

Ignore this post.......


----------



## crashmatt (May 18, 2008)

krela said:


> I've removed a photo containing personally identifiable information.



Good point, photo duly edited.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 18, 2008)

Awesome!

BTW the batphone is a WB1400 carrier/receiver for the nuclear attack warning system we used to have. Lots of information on these available if you search on Google. I didn't realise there were any lying around still in situ like that.


----------



## crashmatt (May 18, 2008)

thegooddoctor said:


> Awesome!
> 
> BTW the batphone is a WB1400 carrier/receiver for the nuclear attack warning system we used to have. Lots of information on these available if you search on Google. I didn't realise there were any lying around still in situ like that.



Ashless explained it to me, very interesting. But it's still the Batphone!


----------



## thompski (May 18, 2008)

Nice work fellas! I've always wanted to do Derby Police Station! Is the Art Deco Magistrates court accessible?

This station has been derelict for four years since the force moved to its new HQ in Chester Green. Wilson Bowden Developments have been given planning permission to demolish the 1960s part and build a 6 storey building with offices and four restaurants and some apartments. The Art Deco building is to be retained and restored.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 18, 2008)

Awesome explore guys!!!! Great pics!!!!


----------



## discobean (May 18, 2008)

nice pictures....i was only sayin today about whether you could get into the police station....i now know


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 19, 2008)

Nice one, folks. Thanks for the texts earlier Crashmatt, it's on the list. 

TnM


----------



## crashmatt (May 19, 2008)

*Magistrates Court*

Ashless had a prior engagement with the culvert, so had to head of. The_Revolution and I decided to investigate the Magistrate Court. Many thanks to ThenewMendoza for the tip off on the access here. This *may* have active security, I'll not say more than that in an open post. PM if you want info.

Main entrance 




The back




The main entrance and hallways












Upstairs hallway, with the entrance to court one out of shot to the left, court two middle left, and court four to the left through the door at the end. To the right is a balcony, which has been boarded over.




Private corridor




Interview room




Switches




Panic button




From the roof








The Council Offices from the roof of the court




Court One




Court Two




Court Three (Juvenile Court)




Court Four




Unusual Skylight




The_Revolution - locked up as he should be




On the cell wall




Cell


----------



## King Al (May 19, 2008)

Loads of great pics from the Police Station and the court, like the batphone and the old safe from the police station also the panic button from the court. Excellent report guys


----------



## sqwasher (May 19, 2008)

Nice report & pics guys! Like the faded Newcastle Brown label on the beer bottle-gave me a thirst! ha ha! Good to see so many pics of both places too!


----------



## johno23 (May 19, 2008)

Well done guys you have conquered "the beast" at last.Some great pictures and nice to see it generally in good condition still Nice work indeed


----------



## MD (May 19, 2008)

great pictures fellas
good explore


----------



## thompski (May 19, 2008)

The Magistrates Court was built in the 1930s as part of Derby's 'Central Improvement Scheme' - perhaps one of the earliest examples of regeneration. The riverbank was full of dirty industrial buildings, these were all demolished, the road system redesigned with a new bridge over the River Derwent (Exeter Bridge) a new town hall (the council house) police station, bus station, riverside gardens, a block of flats (Exeter House) and riverside market. It was all designed by Charles Aslin whom was the 'borough architect' at the time (Queen Street Leisure Centre is another of his buildings).


----------



## The_Revolution (May 19, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> The_Revolution - locked up as he should be



I think I'm more of a candidate for a padded cell. Especially as I seem to still follow you every time you say "we could climb up there" 



thompski said:


> The Magistrates Court was built in the 1930s as part of Derby's 'Central Improvement Scheme' - perhaps one of the earliest examples of regeneration. The riverbank was full of dirty industrial buildings, these were all demolished, the road system redesigned with a new bridge over the River Derwent (Exeter Bridge) a new town hall (the council house) police station, bus station, riverside gardens, a block of flats (Exeter House) and riverside market. It was all designed by Charles Aslin whom was the 'borough architect' at the time (Queen Street Leisure Centre is another of his buildings).



Cheers thompski; good bit of research there. Have you seen any of the books on Derby by Winters Photography (based on Midland Road)? Lots of interesting stuff about Derby; including photos of that area (there used to be a power station where the newer Police station is!)


----------



## thompski (May 19, 2008)

Yeah i've seen the Power Station, good riddance I say!

Here's what will replace the 1960s police station...


----------



## fire*fly (May 19, 2008)

Great pictures guys. I love that you got into a police station


----------



## The Duke (May 19, 2008)

Great pixs. Love the shot of the skylight. keep up the good work.


----------



## ashless (May 19, 2008)

Top pics, good explore even if I shed blood around....again! 

And yes, love your new signature crashmatt  I am so daft!


----------



## crashmatt (May 19, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> I think I'm more of a candidate for a padded cell. Especially as I seem to still follow you every time you say "we could climb up there"



I haven't been wrong yet, though, have I?


----------



## montag (May 20, 2008)

Someone has a sense of humour - stenciling the crimestoppers number on the cell wall.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 20, 2008)

Some of my photos from the last few days.






View of the Magistrates Court and the Police Station from the riverside. From left to right - The brick building to the left is the Court; linked to what appears to be a recreation block (contained a kitchen, bar and a room where ID parades were carried out). There is then another linking corridor (see below) which links to the entrance hall (also see below) and the main admin block. The concrete structure behind the bushes on the right is the garages.

The court is to be retained but the Police station will be demolished soon to make way for a new glass and curtain walling multi-storey building (which in 20 years time we'll all probably be complaining how crap it looks next to that nice art-deco building.....)





The entrance hall. This was full glazed on 3 sides and lit by natural light. It's now all boarded up as when the Police left it appears people took revenge; there's lots of smashed glass now (who thought a glass Police station was a good idea!!).





The linking corridor which runs all the way to the Court, (well boarded up now - not a way in!), and more broken glass.





Moveable screens with mirrored glass which were used for ID parades. Disappointed there wasn't a proper line up room - wanted to do some Usual Suspects style lineup shots 





The garage.





A basement roof light and eerie green light cause by sunlight shining through the undergrowth outside.

I'll add my pictures of the Magistrates Court soon.


----------



## mineme (May 20, 2008)

wow great photos looks like the chaves  have been in the cop shop though but the courts look in good condition not at all like i imagined as I've never seen in side a court room only on TV before v cool indeed


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

Wow, what a funky, funky staircase in the Magistrates Court. I like the police station too but love the court especially. Can't get over those stairs...and the cute skylight...and the basement skylight.  Fab pics guys.


----------



## ashless (May 20, 2008)

Here are my offerings from today.....


----------



## johno23 (May 20, 2008)

Nice photos mate,love those old skylights.I see the "bulk buy" tea lights came in handy at last


----------



## ashless (May 20, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> Nice photos mate,love those old skylights.I see the "bulk buy" tea lights came in handy at last



Thanks chap, but no tea light trickey, all the lights actually work in there!


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

More funky skylights! Love 'em!


----------



## crashmatt (May 20, 2008)

Third visit today, and the most er, exciting.

Went in with Ashless and Kaputnik and took a few photos. Turned on some of the lights and such. Had a good wander around. Had to run like fuck when Ashless set off the panic alarm. Thankfully, I had an idea of where to reset the alarm, and I was right. Then we heard sirens, which continued past us. Bit of a heart racing moment 

Anyway, pictures from the last two visits.

The main entrance behind the boarding




Cell through the inspection glass




Call button inside a cell




Cell block with call lights active, Ashless in the background




Court two




Thermometer on the wall behind the judges bench in court 2




Ornate radiator cover




Cool curvy skylight




Nice angled staircase




No plastic stick on signs here, proper signwrighting on the doors




More stairs




Interview room




Helicopter poster


----------



## thompski (May 20, 2008)

I've really got to look at the Magistrates Court, really liking the art deco interior details and definately want to check these out myself.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 20, 2008)

Really enjoyed my visit here with Ashless and Crashmatt,
Ashless kept us on our toes by pressing something which caused a strange alarm to go off! then we heard a police car's siren on the street (totally unrelated, but we didn't know at the time) which added to our panic!
an amazing place to have a look around though, the rooftop view was really cool as well


----------



## johno23 (May 20, 2008)

ashless said:


> Thanks chap, but no tea light trickey, all the lights actually work in there!



oops sorry,must clean my glasses


----------



## ashless (May 20, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Ashless kept us on our toes by pressing something which caused a strange alarm to go off! then we heard a police car's siren on the street (totally unrelated, but we didn't know at the time) which added to our panic!





crashmatt said:


> Had to run like fuck when Ashless set off the panic alarm.



Aw c'mon it was an accident!  Don't take me anywhere with power next time!


----------



## The_Revolution (May 21, 2008)

Great that the lights work; they make some good pictures. I love the Art-Deco rooflights; hopefully they'll be kept in future.

I'm going to have to go back and take more pictures.......(again)

Not much for me to add; so here's a B&W cell shot.






Remember kids; respect the law and you won't get to see one of these


----------



## thompski (May 21, 2008)

They cell looks eerily like the ones in The Bill!

Rev give us a shout when you plan to go next, I quite fancy a look myself!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 21, 2008)

some of my pics of the court appearance....
















One of the very photogenic skylights...





'Do you see the person here today, who commited this terrible crime??' 
YES!! that's 'im in the corner wot done it!
'Let the records show that the witness has pointed out ASHLESS!!'









thanks to crashmatt for the invite to this brilliant place, (i was the only one who wore a smart shirt for the court appearance!)


----------



## mineme (May 21, 2008)

sounds like you had some fun then (the alarm and blue bottle sirens going off um) great photos once again am loving the art deco interior.


----------



## TK421 (May 21, 2008)

Hi guys, what a cracking set of photos. I lived in Derby for 16 years and once spent half a day in court 4 as my employer was prosecuting someone, and I wanted to see the process first hand, there was a good smattering of important looking people and chav's in suits!!. A fascinating old building, well done for getting in and posting.


----------



## ashless (May 21, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Hi guys, what a cracking set of photos. I lived in Derby for 16 years and once spent half a day in court 4 as my employer was prosecuting someone, and I wanted to see the process first hand, there was a good smattering of important looking people and chav's in suits!!. A fascinating old building, well done for getting in and posting.



Thanks mate, well if you come down this way and want a look.....give us a call!


----------



## clairi (May 27, 2008)

The staircase is amazing


----------



## The_Revolution (May 27, 2008)

Wasn't happy with some of my previous shots so I made yet another trip.






The walkway to court 2 and the art-deco skylight above.





An unusual corner window on the second floor which looked out onto the enclosed roof area.





A different view of Derby Council House through a rainy window.


----------



## thompski (May 30, 2008)

The more I see the more I want to go!

I'm making it a personal mission to explore every element of The Derby Central Improvement Scheme before Cityscape puts hi-rises there! One down, one available and one to go, the Council House is reportedly sinking, so that might be going to!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent pics you guys, I love the main staircase in the court house. And all the court rooms, and the cells etc. love them all. Made me want to go in there more than ever now.

Cheers guys,

 Sal


----------

